# looking for constructive criticism



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the same photo of Tito somewhat stacked up (ok, I tried but I was in a hurry) taken a few days ago.
PLEASE everyone take a good look at it and tell me what I can do to present him to his best. All criticism welcome. I promise I will not take any offense, because what I'm looking for is comments on how I can make him look his best. For example, if the way I have him standing makes his front end look weak, or his back end under- or over-angulated, etc. Does his neck look too short because of the way I"m holding his head, etc??? The faults may or may not be real, I know it's just a photo, but I figure it's exactly what the judge sees, too, so if it *appears* to be a fault in the photo, it means I need to change something in the way I present him. Sheesh I can dither on, I hope I'm making some sense here and I'd sure appreciate help and opinions. I'll even start...to my unpracticed eye, his front legs should have been about an inch further back, the right front leg sure should have been faced straight, and his ruff should have been fluffed up more....
thanks in advance


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think he looks fine. I assume you are going to put a collar on him rather then pulling on his fur?  (kidding)

Don't push him too hard. The best thing you can do is to make it fun for him. If you have a small squeak toy, play with him before he goes into the ring. The best show dogs LOVE to, well... show.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he is beautiful.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I think he looks good!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think his front feet need to be moved back but I do think that maybe he isn't leaning into his stack. You can usually accomplish this by bait or by pulling lightly on his tail. You are right about the right front leg, and I would work on the curlies on his coat in the middle of his back and right before his tail.

He doesn't have a lot of ruff yet but that will come with age.

And, the stack is not so bad that someone with a good eye can't tell that is a nice dog standing  I think he looks good.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree. I think you did a great job of stacking him. His one leg is turned in and should be straightened out, but I think his front feet are fine (as in I wouldn't move them back). His legs are straight up and down, and that's what you want. I think the little "whispy's" should be flattened, but that's a grooming thing. He's just a baby, but I think he looks quite nice. Good luck! BJ


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I know nothing about stacking but he's a beautiful Golden for sure


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Here's the same photo of Tito somewhat stacked up (ok, I tried but I was in a hurry) taken a few days ago.
> PLEASE everyone take a good look at it and tell me what I can do to present him to his best. All criticism welcome. I promise I will not take any offense, because what I'm looking for is comments on how I can make him look his best. For example, if the way I have him standing makes his front end look weak, or his back end under- or over-angulated, etc. Does his neck look too short because of the way I"m holding his head, etc??? The faults may or may not be real, I know it's just a photo, but I figure it's exactly what the judge sees, too, so if it *appears* to be a fault in the photo, it means I need to change something in the way I present him. Sheesh I can dither on, I hope I'm making some sense here and I'd sure appreciate help and opinions. I'll even start...to my unpracticed eye, his front legs should have been about an inch further back, the right front leg sure should have been faced straight, and his ruff should have been fluffed up more....
> thanks in advance


He looks pretty darn good. The outside front looks like it is toeing out, and I would set the rear a tad further apart, and when you set the feet down, place them slightly pidgeon-toed, and they will slip to straight. Also, lightly touch him under his belly to bring up his top line.

Good job!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't know anything about showing a dog, but he looks very good to me!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice!

He could be leaning forward a bit more, if you work him with a toy or food, toss it on the ground ahead of him and let him focus on it, then let him go get it - just so he's not looking like he's going to die (c'mon mom, nobody wants to see him purtyed up - the guys might see him). With age he'll get more coat and feathering, all in time. Watch the flippies on his back and you're good to go!

Above all have FUN in the ring with him, as long as he's under control and not dragging you everywhere, get him to do a few tricks and play around when you can - the judge is not going to want to see him doing circles of course, but it helps to keep him happy and up. 

Lana


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm no expert, but I think you have a good-lookin' golden! Sometimes the lines and angles and proportions are just so well put together that even a complete amateur like myself knows they are looking at a lovely dog. I'm thoroughly enjoying reading your questions and the feedback you are getting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! It helps rank amateurs like me so much to be able to look at the photo, and read your comments, and say to myself, "yes, I see EXACTLY what they mean!" I will try to get him to lean into it a little more, I may have to do it with the gentle pull on the tail. Tito is first and foremost an obedience dog, so whenever he sees bait he has a tendency to sit. The good side of that is that he's always in control in the ring, I run him on a very very loose leash (can run him with no leash, but wouldn't try it in a show!) and since I can't move in a straight line to save my soul at least I'm not jerking him all over.
Laura, I see exactly what you mean about the feet. My trainer had shown me about toeing them in slightly, I get in a hurry and forget so much. And yes, I see the curlies on his back, I will need to get them to lie flat. Great tip about tapping him lightly on the belly! 
I would like to play with him in the ring a bit, he tends to get real serious on me. I guess he gets that from me! He loves to catch small pieces of bait, and I do have a little squeaky that he will focus on. But I'm so nervous! Thank Heavens for the amateur owner handler class, at least everyone will know why I'm being a spazzzzz.
We have class tomorrow, I'm going to stack him in the mirror, keeping in mind your suggestions, and see how he looks.
Thanks again, any more comments will be vastly appreciated!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well Tito just looks gorgeous. He is coming right along. I think he will get more coat with age. The whispies on his back crack me up though. It's cute lol.

Definitely remember to have fun in the ring. I like to think of it as a break (sorta free time from obedience). I am teaching Layla how to catch small treat in her mouth for free stacks and I touch her side as we get ready for the down and back and she flips in the air. Just let em have a great time. I think it's better to see a dog having fun than one that looks like a robot. I used to be more serious with Layla and then she shut down because she didn't think it was fun anymore. In the juniors ring, she would stress and search the ground for bait. She stopped leaning into her stacks. So just have fun! It (at least for Layla) is a cookie party with people petting her!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I know nothing about showing, but now what I like and he's gorgeous. Is he the dog in your avatar? I've admired that headshot since you joined the forum. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I would also tie your shoelaces so when you take a lap you don't trip....Just Joking around..but seriously..I also don't know anything about showing but you got a great looking dog.....


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

absolutely beautiful looking pooch. melts ya heart to see him.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

FishinBuddy said:


> I would also tie your shoelaces so when you take a lap you don't trip....Just Joking around..but seriously..I also don't know anything about showing but you got a great looking dog.....


 Now that's funny:bowl::bowl::bowl: I am one of those dummies but he looks great to me!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, I see that Tito has grown up!!
Great work with stacking! And great advices from everyone....

My personal preference is free stack. I think that no one can stack a dog like he can stack himself.  Some judges over here don't allow you to touch a dog or his legs, only free stack- they want to see his balance, if he has proper build he should stack himself perfectly. Personaly, there is nothing more beautiful than to see a dog in a ring waving his tail and looking at his owner in free stack... I am far, far away from that but we are learning... 

Is it usual for him when standing that his paws are pointing outside? Or is it just coincidence in this photo? If he usually does that it is called "french stack". I have seen many dogs have it lately... 

We wish you all the luck! I bet he'll be great on shows! You both will! I can't wait to see more photos of him.... Please, please one photo of his head.... :crossfing


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great looking pup! I really like him.
Teach him little games to play in the ring, like free baiting at the end of the leash, speaking on cue, backing up, etc. Makes for a fun time, gives you something to do while you wait in line, and makes the dog look cute.
I would get some mousse right behind his withers and puff that up. 
Best of luck, nice dog!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, he sure is the avatar guy. Thanks!




paula bedard said:


> I know nothing about showing, but now what I like and he's gorgeous. Is he the dog in your avatar? I've admired that headshot since you joined the forum. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, you must have been ringside when I've been showing....



FishinBuddy said:


> I would also tie your shoelaces so when you take a lap you don't trip......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks much!
No, the feet turned slightly outside is my error in stacking him. I think it's called incorrect here, LOL ! He's on some uneven ground, and I turned his feet quickly, and you can see I really didn't do a very good job of it. Normally his front feet, on a free stack, are excellent but his rears I do have to turn in a bit or he will turn them outside a bit.
Here's his big ol' head, since you asked!




Golden Leo said:


> Oh, I see that Tito has grown up!!
> Great work with stacking! And great advices from everyone....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the mousse suggestion. Do you mean immediately behind the withers??




K9-Design said:


> Great looking pup! I really like him.
> Teach him little games to play in the ring, like free baiting at the end of the leash, speaking on cue, backing up, etc. Makes for a fun time, gives you something to do while you wait in line, and makes the dog look cute.
> I would get some mousse right behind his withers and puff that up.
> Best of luck, nice dog!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the mousse suggestion. Do you mean immediately behind the withers??


Look at the photo and you can see where the "cape" is behind the withers. A little mousse pushed into the roots of that hair will lift it - take your comb and sort of comb backwards (from the back towards the neck) underneath that cape and then lightly over the top of it the right way (neck towards tail). This will level the topline out.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Look at the photo and you can see where the "cape" is behind the withers. A little mousse pushed into the roots of that hair will lift it - take your comb and sort of comb backwards (from the back towards the neck) underneath that cape and then lightly over the top of it the right way (neck towards tail). This will level the topline out.


What she said! 
As he gets older he will probably get a lot more coat right over his withers and you'll have to learn to thin that stuff out. He has a very nice neck-to-shoulder blend so you don't want cowlicks to cover that up. He is probably quite muscular which can give the topline the appearance of a little dip but clearly he has a nice level topline so -- yes -- mousse immediately behind the withers to blend it all in one straight line.
I like the Puffy Dog stuff from Plush Puppy but just use whatever people mousse you may have or can buy at the grocery store and experiment at home on what works and what looks good!
Good job!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's a very handsome dog!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's terrible - you'd better send him to me!  (just kidding - he's gorgeous!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, there have been days in obedience training recently that I might have taken you up on that! I tried to sell him for $3.50 the other day in training, but no one had exact change so I ended up bringing him home...
:



Griffyn'sMom said:


> He's terrible - you'd better send him to me!  (just kidding - he's gorgeous!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

got it, thanks! I see in the photo now exactly what you're talking about.



Pointgold said:


> Look at the photo and you can see where the "cape" is behind the withers. A little mousse pushed into the roots of that hair will lift it - take your comb and sort of comb backwards (from the back towards the neck) underneath that cape and then lightly over the top of it the right way (neck towards tail). This will level the topline out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

honestly he is pretty muscular since he works for a living here at the pet hotel...
I am going to look for both Puffy Dog and Thick 'N Thicker at the show. For now, I had to settle for some John Frieda stuff from the store, which actually worked pretty well (we tried it for the fun match last Friday). He has to be in the ring at 8 a.m. on Sunday for puppy sweepstakes (18-24 months old group) so the vendors won't even be open yet! 




K9-Design said:


> What she said!
> As he gets older he will probably get a lot more coat right over his withers and you'll have to learn to thin that stuff out. He has a very nice neck-to-shoulder blend so you don't want cowlicks to cover that up. He is probably quite muscular which can give the topline the appearance of a little dip but clearly he has a nice level topline so -- yes -- mousse immediately behind the withers to blend it all in one straight line.
> I like the Puffy Dog stuff from Plush Puppy but just use whatever people mousse you may have or can buy at the grocery store and experiment at home on what works and what looks good!
> Good job!!


----------

